

Ask HN: Is it time to say goodbye to the startup world? - macguyver

There has been a lot of threads* with people becoming disillusioned with the startup world.<p>A prominent startup figure has mentioned that there is a lot of posturing, positioning in the recruiting process.  Great people just want to work with one another, but, I&#x27;m finding the interview process more and more stifled and ridiculous compared to 9 years ago - when I first started working with startups - and even 3 years ago.<p>I just want to work with one GREAT company for 30-40 years and am starting to think such a company only exists in more traditional sectors (hospitality etc).<p>Has anyone here ended their career in high tech and not looked back? (You probably wouldn&#x27;t be on HN if you didn&#x27;t look back :-P)<p><i>EG.,https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8177259
There&#x27;s no search function for me to pull up threads with the title &quot;programmers becoming disillusioned&quot;, there was a bunch of them.<p></i>* Edit: To think of it, is this just with SF Bay startups?  I interviewed with about 15 startups, and they are noticably more fickle than East Coast startups.
======
mindcrime
_Edit: To think of it, is this just with SF Bay startups?_

It's just a guess, but I'd say there's a good chance of that. I mean, I'm on
the East Coast, and from what I read on here about SF / Bay startups, I get
the feeling that a lot of things here are less competitive, less hyberbolic,
more relaxed, etc.

Which is ironic in a sense I guess, since traditionally it was the West Coast
were people were considered more chill, laid back, etc. But in terms of the
startup scene, I feel like that may be a bit backwards. It's hard to say
though.

------
czbond
What I've found is that startups have impossibly high standards during a
physical "interview" process, out of fear. It's like their lack of management
skills make them unable to decide unless someone is clearly a 1% hire.

------
_random_
"I just want to work with one GREAT company for 30-40 years..." \- and yet you
are applying to companies, 90% of which are likely to fail?

